# How can I cut enchiladas to serve as appetizers?



## ShiningStar (Dec 23, 2010)

Is this a dumb question?
I have a fantastic enchilada recipe, and was asked to bring this dish for our Christmas Day celebration, which isn't a dinner, per se, where we all sit down and eat, it's more of a buffet style, eat-when-you-want, and most foods are appetizer-like, or made into appetizer style. 
Anyway, there is no way people will pile a big enchilada onto their plate, but I thought it would work well if I could figure out a way to cut them without all the goodness escaping. I would be grateful for suggestions on how to roll or cut them.
The dish is creamy, made with shredded and cream cheese, which will firm as it cools, but still pretty gooey inside.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 23, 2010)

That sounds luscious--I would just cut small portions and let folks scoop what they want onto their plates.  There will be forks available, no?  

What time is dinner?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 23, 2010)

Couldn't you make smaller, bite size enchiladas and serve them with toothpicks?


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree with Bigjim....Smaller enchiladas as appetizers....what a great idea!!
BTW, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask.  These folks here are some of the most knowledgeable anywhere.
BTW (part 2)Welcome to D.C.!!
BTW (part 3) Would you be willing to share your enchilada recipe?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 23, 2010)

Hoot said:


> I agree with Bigjim....Smaller enchiladas as appetizers....what a great idea!!
> BTW, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask.  These folks here are some of the most knowledgeable anywhere.
> BTW (part 2)Welcome to D.C.!!
> BTW (part 3) Would you be willing to share your enchilada recipe?



I second the recipe request.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 23, 2010)

Hispanic influences here, and I can buy the little 4" tortillas, that would be perfect for what you need.  You could always cut 4" rounds out of larger tortillas.  This would make a better presentation, than trying to cut the enchilada's after they're filled.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 23, 2010)

Would Taquito's work for you? Chimichangas?
They can be made ahead of time. Transport, heat and eat easily. They can still have all the goodies that enchiladas would have in them.
 You don't have to go through all that work. It's just an idea.
Good luck.

Munky.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/beef-taquitos-64988.html


----------



## roadfix (Dec 23, 2010)

How about enchiladas using jalapeno peppers instead?


----------



## ShiningStar (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much. I should correct the title of my recipe, since the recipe calls for flour tortillas and not corn tortillas, but I've always referred to them as enchiladas.
First and foremost - thank you SO much for all the suggestions. I already purchased the tortilla shells, but I did cut them down to make perfect, miniature enchiladas. What a great idea, thank you! 
As for the recipe, it's been awhile since I measured out these ingredients (I've been using this recipe for years), but they should be relatively close.


4 cups cooked chicken (I use roasted chicken thighs, and remove the skin). The flavor is so much better than skinless, boneless).
2 cups Spanish style rice (you can use your favorite store brand, or make your own using rice, salsa, hints of cumin or cilantro).
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
8 ounces Philly cream cheese
3/4 cup salsa
2 cups FRESH Monterey Jack cheese
2 cups FRESH cheddar
1 onion sauteed in EVOO (raw is too strong)
Black olives (to garnish)
Sour cream (to garnish)
12 tortillas


Heat oven to 350
1. Combine cooked rice, soup, salsa, 4 ounces (1/2 block) cream cheese over low heat until blended. Add sauteed onion and chicken. Continue heating until warm.
2. Prepare tortilla shells by brushing a  very light coating of oil on one side, wrap in plastic wrap and microwave for 45 seconds on high).
3. Place a small amount of chicken/rice mixture into botom of 9x13 baking dish.
4. To begin the fill process, start by placing a small dollop of cream cheese on bottom, followed by a sprinkle with both cheeses and chicken rice mixture. Fold in and roll.
5. Once all tortillas are placed in the dish, cover with remaining chicken rice mixture, cheese and garnish with black olives (parsley flakes are pretty, too, and add no flavor).
6. Spray cooking spray onto aluminum foil, cover dish with cooking spray side down.
7. Bake at 350 for 1 hour or until heated through.

I know, it does NOT sound like a typical enchilada recipe, but I've tried so many, and I detest the ones made with cream of chicken soup, and enchiladas are my favorite food. Anyway, I hope the recipe makes sense. Enjoy.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the recipe!! It looks great!! I reckon I will have to try this for New Year's.


----------

